# Hyperactive Pup!



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

So, Baby turned a year old on Thursday (I'll post some pics in a sec!), and to be honest, what I thought was puppy energy hasn't abated. She is literally the MOST energetic/hyperactive dog I have ever known. Her brother is nothing like her. 

I take her out for a walk, we get home, she's still bouncing off the walls. She'll zoom around the house like a crazy pup, roll around on her back biting the air, jump up on you lap to your shoulder when you're sitting down, then jump right back to the floor again and circle the house. 

You CAN NOT catch this dog if she doesn't want to be caught. She runs SO fast. And her turning point is ridiculous. She'll just change direction as you're about to grab her, but keep the speed!

I took her on a walk all around my town yesterday - one and a half hours we were out. I was breathless! (We'd run a lot of the way) She, on the other hand, didn't even take a drink when we got in. She went and got one of her toys and started trying to play with me. Then sat down for about 10 minutes, then was up again!

Honestly, I seem to have picked the most high energy dog available. And I am LAZY. I can't quite decide if she's good for me because she can get me out more, exercising - or if she's bad for me, because our energy levels don't match. 

I'm taking her back to agility class again soon. Maybe tomorrow actually, if it's not still pouring with rain. She definitely needs more to occupy her little mind! I'm hoping that when we get our next dog she'll have somepup to wear herself out with. But I'm also worried I'm going to choose a dog that she's going to bother with her crazy energy. But I need a puppy in order to get used to the fur as it grows (I'm allergic), so I won't know for sure until it's grown!

Anyone else have a SUPER-HIGH energy dog?


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

yes me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! our rainey never sits down lol but thankfully we have other chihuahuas to keep her going but it doesnt get her tired they fall asleep well before her
she also could be walked all day and would still be active lol
we have been trainning her and where thinking maybe doing agility with but i havent heard of a chihuahua doing agility before so i am a little nervous but we all think she would be great 
a puppy would definally be great for baby it would hopefully get rid of her high energy levels or maybe she will out grow them when she reachs 18 mths because arent they still puppys until 18 mths????


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Mmn, I heard that about the puppy age thing  But because her brother is sooo different to her, and everyone I've spoken to with a dog agrees that she's really hyperactive! And she's super confident too, so she'll go up to some huge dog and then get him to chase her xD I get so worried they're going to catch her! Or at least, I used to, but now I keep her on a lead at all times because she won't recall, so there's no more chasing!

And yes Chihuahuas can definitely do agility! There's a purebred TINY chihuahua at my agility course that is great at it! You have to wait until they're a year old before they can do the proper jumps though, because of their delicate bones, but Baby can do them now!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

oh thanks rah i suppose i will bite the nervous bullet and look around for classes i know there is one a few miles away for me so i will definally phone on mon/tues to see what they say lol 
rainey will be one in july so its not that long away

rainey and charlie are brother and sister but from different litters and they are totally oppostite rainey is so friendly and loves jumping running where as charlie hes grumpy and really only wants me so i suppose even brothers and sisters can be really dfferent
rainey is the super confident one here too she will play with dogs bigger than her aswell but i am like you to afraid to let her incase she gets hurt

hopefully she does settle down abit for you as you must be really exhausted with those long walks


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

OMG YES...........My Ivy is like wildfire!!!!! I can never catch her also, and she knows it!!! She runs like the wind, and jumps like a freakin' jumping bean. up and down on her hind legs constantly. She poops out our new pup Willow, so I have to seperate them. I tell ya' Ivy seldom tires. I wish I had her energy. I was hoping it will get better, but after reading your post I wonder rofl!!!

Lori


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Baby is like my Bella. I understand what you're going through.

Bella wore out my husband and me when we first adopted her as a little skinny 11-month old puppy that weighed less than 4 pounds. When we took her out for walks, they are always fast and aerobic, almost a trot for her and sometimes a full run for her too. When she is outside in our fenced backyard, she runs fast in a full gallop like a greyhound and changes directions on a dime. We could never catch her.

She is fearless and climbs on everything. We would play fetch (indoors and outdoors) non-stop for at least 20 - 30 minutes. She runs zoomies in our home every single evening. When we went on our last vacation, we walked her outside at least 6 times per day for long periods of time. She wanted to go, go, go, and she loved the one-on-one attention we gave her on vacation. 

Bella "slowed down" a little bit when she turned 2 years old and now weighs almost 5 pounds. She is still _very_ active, athletic, walks fast (she never walks slow), and loves to run and play. She can wear out our newly adopted 3-year old Lina with play, play, and more play. When it gets to be too much for Lina, she would growl and snap at Bella, and Bella would stop. Their playing together has helped Bella to calm down afterwards because she gets to be a dog playing with another little dog her size. Lina also taught Bella the limits of their playing together.

Lina’s calm and laid back demeanor is a good influence on Bella. Bella is adjusting and accommodating to Lina’s slower pace when we take them outside for walks. When Lina takes a nap, Bella takes a nap with her. When Lina sits down and chews a Nylabone, Bella sits down and chews a Nylabone. When Lina plays with one of her toys, Bella plays with one of her toys. Actually, they copy each other – when one chi does something, the other chi does the same thing. It is so cute – they act as if they’ve been raised together since they were puppies.

My husband and I believe that adopting Lina is the best decision we made for Bella.


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

"hopefully she does settle down abit for you as you must be really exhausted with those long walks"

Well, I don't take her on 1 1/2 hour walks EVERY day! (I wish I was that energetic!) I try to get around 30 minutes each day, although at the moment I'm increasing that to around an hour. I couldn't walk today though - the walk I took her on yesterday had me going up this REALLY steep hill, and then running down it...and then I went to a party in the evening and was dancing all night, and this morning when I woke up my leg muscles had seized up! I played with her in the garden throwing her toy for a bit, whilst sitting down, but I feel really bad for not taking her out! That's why I'm probably going to take her to agility tomorrow. 

It's been raining here for hours now too :/ I hope it's clear in the morning!

And BellaLina's Mom, your post fills me with glee! I was hoping that getting a calmer puppy in the future might calm Baby down. I honestly don't think I could find a MORE energetic one, but here's hoping for one that doesn't match her xD

I SHOULD play fetch with her more. She seems to do it really well, although after about 15 minutes she decides she wants to eat the toy and not bring it back to me anymore xD


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Rah said:


> And BellaLina's Mom, your post fills me with glee! I was hoping that getting a calmer puppy in the future might calm Baby down. I honestly don't think I could find a MORE energetic one, but here's hoping for one that doesn't match her xD
> 
> I SHOULD play fetch with her more. She seems to do it really well, although after about 15 minutes she decides she wants to eat the toy and not bring it back to me anymore xD



When we were thinking about adopting a second chi, Kristin aka PinkPrincess21 had 2 chihuahuas to rehome: Lina (female) and Boss (male). Originally my husband and I wanted to adopt a male chi after we read that adopting the opposite sex dog would be easier for the chis to get along. 

However, after reading PinkPrincess21's honest descriptions of Lina and Boss, we chose Lina because of her calm and laid back personality. Boss' personality is just like Bella - hyperactive. We could not imagine 2 hyperactive chis together in our family even though they would be the opposite sex. We are so glad that we adopted the calm and laid back Lina - she brings balance to our hyperactive Bella. They are beginning to love each other as sisters.

There is hope for Baby in another sibling that is calm and laid back. They will learn from each other and be a good inflluence on each other too.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

This website has some agility chis on it. Check it out. http://www.agilityability.com/


----------

